# 243 v/s 7mm-08 v/s 25-06



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Want to purchase a deer gun for my future teenage daughters. They are a decade from teenage right now. Planning ahead and but really want an excuse to buy another gun. Looking at a Tikka T3 in stainless. Leaning toward the 243 for recoil reasons. 

I'm sure there will be plenty of replies. Looking especially for people with kids to opine.

Thanks


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Get one that has easy to get ammo. I have a 25-06 and it's great but ammo is not as easy to find and more expensive than a 270. I'd stick to 270 or 308. My opinion is 243 is a little on the light side. For a kid 308 has less kick.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

7-08 or 25.06 hands down. Or you could be cool and get a .260, great flat shooting low recoil round.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Go with the 243, you'll never have problems finding ammo for it :thumbsup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Consider overall gun weight and length of stock for a youth fit.
Perhaps a Model 7.
Also consider a higher caliber, but one that offers reduced recoil ammo.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

If you reload, 7-08 offers the most flexibility. If you don't reload, start.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

The 25-05 is a longer cartridge and requires a long bolt. The .243 and 7-08 can use a short bolt model. My kids started with a Ruger lady's model in .243 with an extra 4" cut of the barrel and 2" off the stock and were deadly with it. More deer are missed by flinching than anything else. I put the cut off back on the stock and painted it camo. It is used as a truck and lady's gun still. My son's 5', 90# wife has killed a couple of 8 points with it.

.243 and don't look back.

Edit: They didn't make a youth model back then.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I got my son a Remington Model 7 youth model in 7mm/08 when he was about 8 or 9. It worked really well for him.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

If you look at it from ammunition stand point, then the .243 is the way to go. Never have any trouble finding enough ammo at a good price, many other calibers are some what hard to find if not down right expensive. I grew up shooting a .243, good enough to take down Mississippi bucks...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

.260 would be saweeet!! think of how impressed people will be when your daughters say they shoot something most people dont even know about!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

7mm 08..... Still not a .30 cal, but close enough!!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input. As of right now, the old reliable easy to get 243 would be my choice. I think the other calibers definitely sound cooler. Not a reason to choose a gun I guess, though. yet.

I did find this neat table for those interested.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

7-08

mod 7 or win extreme weather. plenty of ammo choices and availability


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I had this same debacle back in September. My post is in the hunting firearms section. I went with the 7mm-08 and man, I am glad I did, that thing is awesome! I have so far dropped a groundhog, doe, and buck with it. None of them took a step. I've had no trouble at all finding ammo in different weights and types. As a matter of fact, I took 5 different types of ammo with me to W. Virginia when I first got my gun just to try them out. Got all of them at Bass Pro Shops. My 5'5" fiance and my 14 year old daughter shoot it with no problems at all as far as recoil. As a matter of fact, Hornady makes a 120 grain reduced recoil round for it that is awesome. I use the Federal Fusion 140 grains for hunting. My best friend bought a .243 that same week for his son but the little guy didn't like the recoil, neither did his wife. They are both very small so that probably had a lot to do with it. I am a large, heavy fella so sometimes it is harder for me to judge recoil ( I hunted with a S&W .500 handi rifle before the 7mm-08).


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I would get a .243 but if I would be buying or building a deer rifle for a small statute person or a young person growing up I would build an AR-15 in 300 blackout. Put a 16" barrel with a collapsible butt stock and a 2-8 or 3-9 power scope. Deadly combo out to 250 yards even 300 yards if you practice. Very minimal recoil, muzzle blast isn't as much and that can affect new shooters, and a follow up shot already if needed without cycling the bolt. Another note is you can make the really light to depending on the parts you pick. And it is only become more popular as the years progress.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

7mm08 I shoot a 139 grain hornety balistic tip(98% sure that's what it is) out of mine and have very little recoil my vote is for 7mm08


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

7mm08, look at the Ruger American compact all-weather... last rifle they will ever need.


----------



## mspooney (Aug 17, 2015)

I just went through this. I am no expert but here is what we have noticed.
Last year I bought my son a Mossberg 243 (he is 60 lbs) and had no problems shooting it. Ammo has always been easy to find at box stores. He has handed it down to his 8 year old brother who shoots it with no issues and has killed 3 deer between 60 and 100 yards dropping all of them close.
This year I got the older one (still 60 lbs) the Rugger American 7mm 08 because we needed 2 guns with 2 kids hunting. He loves the gun, but for his size/weight there is a big difference in recoil and sound. Ammo is not as easy to find but we have been able to find it (had to go to bass pro at the begining of the season because we couldn't find it in Pensacola). Since then I have seen boxes on local shelves. It has dropped 3 deer this year all around the 100 yard range. For an adult, or larger/stronger teenager the 7mm 08 isn't bad at all but there is a difference for smaller framed folks. An adult might not feel much change between the two, but both boys have said there is a noticeable difference. Of course the older one likes the idea of a larger gun.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

bigga=mo' betta


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

IM4MOPAR said:


> bigga=mo' betta


Watch out!! You gonna get them "varmint round" guys started!! Lol


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

My boy is on the small size and at 8y/o or so he was OK with .243 recoil. No matter how much we practiced, we couldn't get one to stay down though after what seemed like good hits. After a few years of this, I switched him to a Savage 220F 20g bolt slug gun and he got his first buck this year with it. Not saying a .243 won't kill a deer; juss sayin' we were having terrible luck with it. Not enough energy for DRT and no blood trail. All deer were under 100yds. 

To do it all over again, I would have got the 220F years ago or put a 300 Blackout upper on my AR for him. 

I hear great things about 7mm-08 but I have no experience with it. Reduced recoil loads in 308 or 270 are also options and they can use them when they grow up!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

In my 30ish years of hunting I've seen more lost deer with a .243 than any other caliber. I don't know what it is, but it just doesn't have the umph or something that slightly larger calibers have. Having 2 young sons myself, I've come to find that the larger the caliber you go with, the larger the margin of error you can have. My 6yo and 8yo shoots a youth 7-08 and 300blk. Both calibers have been lights out on every deer and they have shot with it. My oldest had killed 3 does this year, 2 with the 7-08 and 1 with the 300blk. None of them went further than 30yds. 

On a further note, I grew up hunting with .270 and 25-06's. I prefer the .270 but the 25-06 is a mean round as well.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Obviously you should get a .223..... 

Seriously, my go-to round has and will be a .308. Ammo is cheap and plentiful, recoil is within a couple of pounds of the 7mm08, and it just plain has more wollop than a .243.

My daughter shoots a 6mm. Hard to find ammo, load is .243-like, and we've trailed deer hit hard and right a long way. 

(Thanks for the recoil chart BTW)


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

For the guys that are shooting a .243 and can't find them what bullet are y'all using? I haven't had a problem with shooting them with a .243. I have used 95gr SST and also have used an 85 gr Sierra Gameking BTHP. All of them have either been drt or ran a little. The farthest has ran 50 yards...... 
And let guys that are knocking the .243 (100 gr interlock) but suggesting a 300 blakout (great cartridge) (110gr Vmax for comparison to the 100r interlock) y'all realize the .243 is shooting close to the same weight just about 600 fps faster and about 600 more ft lbs of energy at the muzzle. The .243 is providing more "umph" than the Blackout. So if yall can knock them down with a 300 blackout why isn't the .243 putting them down? Just curious....


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Out of the three you listed I'd go 7-08. It is a great round. My choice for something you haven't listed would be a .260 rem. Flat, accurate, soft recoil. A plus to both is that if you reload and use a little care you can form cases from .308 brass without much of an issue.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

if i could justify a brand new rifle, it would be a tikka in .260


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Personally I don't have any interest in a rifle that doesn't have readily available ammo... a .260 is cool, but try finding ammo for it the week before thanksgiving.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Personally I don't have any interest in a rifle that doesn't have readily available ammo... a .260 is cool, but try finding ammo for it the week before thanksgiving.


just a click away from a ton of websites. sure, wal-fart in BFE may not have it, but it's still plentiful.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> For the guys that are shooting a .243 and can't find them what bullet are y'all using? I haven't had a problem with shooting them with a .243. I have used 95gr SST and also have used an 85 gr Sierra Gameking BTHP. All of them have either been drt or ran a little. The farthest has ran 50 yards......
> And let guys that are knocking the .243 (100 gr interlock) but suggesting a 300 blakout (great cartridge) (110gr Vmax for comparison to the 100r interlock) y'all realize the .243 is shooting close to the same weight just about 600 fps faster and about 600 more ft lbs of energy at the muzzle. The .243 is providing more "umph" than the Blackout. So if yall can knock them down with a 300 blackout why isn't the .243 putting them down? Just curious....


30cal vs 24cal. Big difference in the size hole it makes, especially with expansion. I'm not saying the 300blk is better or kills them deader, in my experience and having owned both, I'd take the 300blk any day. Imo the .243 is to small and to fast. Obviously it has more range, but 90% of the shots most of us make are 100yds or less anyways. Like I said, out of the dozen or so deer I've helped or had to trail and lost almost every one of them was from a .243.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Personally I don't have any interest in a rifle that doesn't have readily available ammo... a .260 is cool, but try finding ammo for it the week before thanksgiving.


I bet you're the same guy that bust his bow out of the closet the Monday before bow season too.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I bet you're the same guy that bust his bow out of the closet the Monday before bow season too.


This year I was... surgery and all...

Still shot one opening day. 

Suck it!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> This year I was... surgery and all...
> 
> Still shot one opening day.
> 
> Suck it!


FYI just about every legit gun store carries .260. 

PS I'm not sucking anything on you but you can send your ol lady over.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> FYI just about every legit gun store carries .260.
> 
> PS I'm not sucking anything on you but you can send your ol lady over.


You can have her. She's expensive.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I got Casey money.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I got Casey money.


You got .260 money, you got casey money... 

You on.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

PS I'm not sucking anything on you but you can send your ol lady over.[/QUOTE]

So you can have someone to shop for 25-06 ammo with?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

chaddd said:


> PS I'm not sucking anything on you but you can send your ol lady over.


So you can have someone to shop for 25-06 ammo with?[/QUOTE]
She shoots a 30-06... she doesn't like that girly shit.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> 30cal vs 24cal. Big difference in the size hole it makes, especially with expansion. I'm not saying the 300blk is better or kills them deader, in my experience and having owned both, I'd take the 300blk any day. Imo the .243 is to small and to fast. Obviously it has more range, but 90% of the shots most of us make are 100yds or less anyways. Like I said, out of the dozen or so deer I've helped or had to trail and lost almost every one of them was from a .243.


Weird to be honest. Doesn't make since if someone can put them down with a 300 blackout then why can't the individual kill them with a .243. Especially when there isn't much of a weight difference between the two bullets. I just saw a cow horn (weighed close to 130lbs) shot by the 300 blackout and the entrance wound was smaller than the .243 and the exit was about the size of the barnes bullet that was expanded. Which could be the bullet selection and the fact that the bullet is traveling a lot slower can account for that. I will say this after shooting a few deer with the 95gr SST I will go to a barnes or bonded bullet next year. To hopefully find a combination where the round doesn't ruin as much meat.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> Personally I don't have any interest in a rifle that doesn't have readily available ammo... a .260 is cool, but try finding ammo for it the week before thanksgiving.


That is why you reload :thumbsup: For some reason me starting to reload has been wanting me to venture off into stuff like a 264 win mag, 375 reaper for the AR-15, and a few other cartridges.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Only a couple more weeks and these stupid chambering for deer threads will cease until October. 

By the sounds of it, a lot of folks should only use 00 buck....at less than 25 yards.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Only a couple more weeks and these stupid chambering for deer threads will cease until October.
> 
> By the sounds of it, a lot of folks should only use 00 buck....at less than 25 yards.


Hopefully I'll fall from my tree stand so it'll bring an early end to this madness.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Hopefully I'll fall from my tree stand so it'll bring an early end to this madness.


No...but if ya do and live, Wade said Chase gives a fine sponge bath.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Not trying to be a jerk or anything but this website is loaded with greenhorns giving advise about hunting rifles.

Anybody who thinks a child needs to start with anything bigger than a 243 -well they're wrong.

Saying a 243 is too "light" for a whitetail/pig-especially the mostly small bodied deer in FL/AL. .

NO WAY in hades can a deer be shot in the right spot and not be killed w/a 243 unless someone bought or loaded the rifle with varmint bullets and the bullet didn't penetrate due to superfast expansion.
Any heavy cup and core hunting bullet will will work great if a kid learns to shoot -and high recoil is a huge factor in a kid getting off on the wrong foot.

I saw a kid at the range not long ago -he was there to shoot his Christmas gift -one of the junk Remington 770? 270win. -he shot it one time and said he was ready to hunt with it -didn't want to shoot it again. The blast and recoil was far more than the young boy could handle .

Anyway carry on -and good luck with getting the kids a rifle.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

My daughter shot a .243 from the time she was old enough to get into a ladder stand with me, she has killed quite a few with it and we never had to track any of them, it turned their insides into jello, I don't have any experience with the other calibers, I can't speak to them, I know that I have never not been impressed when seeing it in action. Good luck.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Anybody who thinks a child needs to start with anything bigger than a 243 -well they're wrong


So, their opinion is wrong and your opinion is right?

Awesome. Glad we have established that.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

mrfish said:


> so, their opinion is wrong and your opinion is right?
> 
> Awesome. Glad we have established that.


 Pff S.O.P


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

500mike said:


> Not trying to be a jerk or anything but this website is loaded with greenhorns giving advise about hunting rifles.


Look out, we got another "sniper" amongst us...... 

Greenhorns....pshh


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I started out with a .243 as a kid. Moved on a used a 30-06 and a .308 for a while. I'm back with a .243 again now. For whitetail it's a perfect caliber, in my opinion. It's what my girls will shoot with when they are ready as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I started out with a .243 as a kid. Moved on a used a 30-06 and a .308 for a while. I'm back with a .243 again now. For whitetail it's a perfect caliber, in my opinion. It's what my girls will shoot with when they are ready as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Greenhorn....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I was shooting a .338 LP magnum at 8... you sissies.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I won't recommend any caliber but I will offer this advice don't buy a lightweight rifle thinking it'll be easy for the kids to carry, you or someone else will most likely be carrying it. Lightweight rifles kick and flinching is a hard habit to break. The rifle my son started shooting at 6 weighs 10 pounds but it doesn't move when you pull the trigger.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

I think I've seen some of you guys at the range the weekend before deer season -sighting your big magnums in offhand or using the busted open sand bags.
I have a little 280AI that will kill deer at 1300 yards !


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

500mike said:


> I think I've seen some of you guys at the range the weekend before deer season -sighting your big magnums in offhand or using the busted open sand bags.
> I have a little 280AI that will kill deer at 1300 yards !


Oh yea!?!? Well I have a 6.5 that will kill a deer out to 1400 yds!!!! Now what???


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My spot light won't reach that far, so I have no use for a gun that can shoot that far.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

500mike said:


> I think I've seen some of you guys at the range the weekend before deer season -sighting your big magnums in offhand or using the busted open sand bags.
> I have a little 280AI that will kill deer at 1300 yards !


I bet your the guy at the range that's telling everyone how badass you are and what everyone is doing wrong. People like you is the reason I have a private range.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like delta dooler came stumbling in boozed up at 3:00a -got on here and 1 upped me .

mr fish shoots w/a spotlight -ever been to jail ?

Spittoon has a private range bc he can't get along with ppl.

You'all can have this hunting rifle section ---I WON'T BE BACK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

delta dooler said:


> Oh yea!?!? Well I have a 6.5 that will kill a deer out to 1400 yds!!!! Now what???


Everyone knows you can't kill deer with any of the 6-6.5s


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> mr fish shoots w/a spotlight -ever been to jail ?


No. Use a suppressor ya big dummy.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I love this forum.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> I love this forum.


I'm waiting on Lim-it-out to give his opinion on hunting rifles soon. It's coming.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'm waiting on Lim-it-out to give his opinion on hunting rifles soon. It's coming.


Please god, let me be drinking for when that happens...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

500mike said:


> Looks like delta dooler came stumbling in boozed up at 3:00a -got on here and 1 upped me .
> 
> mr fish shoots w/a spotlight -ever been to jail ?
> 
> ...


Let the door hit ya where the lord split ya....There is a gun forum close by where you can jerk off your buddies about 1300yd shots.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'm waiting on Lim-it-out to give his opinion on hunting rifles soon. It's coming.


As long as he uses condoms and doesn't reproduce, I will ignore him and his fire team of followers.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Let the door hit ya where the lord split ya....There is a gun forum close by where you can jerk off your buddies about 1300yd shots.


He means in the ass.... don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

John B. said:


> He means in the ass.... don't let the door hit you in the ass.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You both just made -the list- ---!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

500mike said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You both just made -the list- ---!


Ignore list? Don't hurt my feelings...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

500mike said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You both just made -the list- ---!


Hahhahaha


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

500mike said:


> Looks like delta dooler came stumbling in boozed up at 3:00a -got on here and 1 upped me .
> 
> mr fish shoots w/a spotlight -ever been to jail ?
> 
> ...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

500mike said:


> Looks like delta dooler came stumbling in boozed up at 3:00a -got on here and 1 upped me .
> 
> mr fish shoots w/a spotlight -ever been to jail ?
> 
> ...


Umm, I don't drink, and your battery is dead in your Timex.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Wrong Inestein -your one upmanship post said 3:26 AM - !!

And I wear a $200+ dollar Sieko watch not a Timex ..

How bout this coyote wolf hybrid taken at 1250 yards --big man .... Put that in your pipe and smoke it .. Measly little 22-250 for all you big magnum men...:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

500mike said:


> Wrong Inestein -your one upmanship post said 3:26 AM - !!
> 
> And I wear a $200+ dollar Sieko watch not a Timex ..
> 
> How bout this coyote wolf hybrid taken at 1250 yards --big man .... Put that in your pipe and smoke it .. Measly little 22-250 for all you big magnum men...:thumbup:




Am I the only one that finds it funny you spelled Einstein wrong?


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

500mike said:


> Wrong Inestein -your one upmanship post said 3:26 AM - !!
> 
> And I wear a $200+ dollar Sieko watch not a Timex ..
> 
> How bout this coyote wolf hybrid taken at 1250 yards --big man .... Put that in your pipe and smoke it .. Measly little 22-250 for all you big magnum men...:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> And I wear a $200+ dollar Sieko watch not a Timex ..


Do you drink $10 a glass bourbon too?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

$200 sieko.... my work boots cost that much, fancy pants.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Did he really just say coyote wolf hybrid?:shifty:


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

500mike said:


> How bout this coyote wolf hybrid taken at 1250 yards --big man .... Put that in your pipe and smoke it .. Measly little 22-250 for all you big magnum men...:thumbup:


Curious what load? I just have to know...... :whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't tell if he is serious, or if this is the worst trolling attempt ever.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Trolling.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Trolling.


That's so irritating when folks do that..


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

winchester case , 40gr. h-380 , cci 200 primer , 55gr. sierra blitzking.

rem.700 bdl 22-250 , blueprint Mickey Coleman , 26" rock creek 12tw , hs precision desert camo [bedded steel putty by me] , trigger polished tuned 2lbs'ish , scope 6.5x20-50 zeiss conquest [now 4.5x14-50] , burris signature series rings .

sw idaho owyhee desert -late spring


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I kill squirrels at 2200 yards with an air rifle, you guys are lame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's the kinda statement that makes ya wanna say mmmmm???? Gotta hand it to ya....I can't even see a squirrel at 1.25 miles (2200yds)!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> I kill squirrels at 2200 yards with an air rifle, you guys are lame.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You're just on here razzin me up making me look like old fool - and I'm tired of it --you'all can have this place I'm gone and won't be back !!!
> ...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I bid the farewell, Felicia.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

John B. said:


> I bid the farewell, Felicia.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm going to start my own thread -but I don't want any of you smartmouth's commenting in the thread.
If you do I'll delete the thread -everybody understand ???

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh and he's going to pay for calling me felicia ...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

500mike said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm going to start my own thread -but I don't want any of you smartmouth's commenting in the thread.
> If you do I'll delete the thread -everybody understand ???
> ...


I bet you won't delete your own thread...


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Keep right on pushing and see what don't happen ..


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Bwahaha!!! Seriously?!?!? Got to be someone's alter ego on here. Please add me to "the list"...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

500mike said:


> winchester case , 40gr. h-380 , cci 200 primer , 55gr. sierra blitzking.
> 
> rem.700 bdl 22-250 , blueprint Mickey Coleman , 26" rock creek 12tw , hs precision desert camo [bedded steel putty by me] , trigger polished tuned 2lbs'ish , scope 6.5x20-50 zeiss conquest [now 4.5x14-50] , burris signature series rings .
> 
> sw idaho owyhee desert -late spring


It helps if put your photo bucket in private


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> Only a couple more weeks and these stupid chambering for deer threads will cease until October.
> 
> By the sounds of it, a lot of folks should only use 00 buck....at less than 25 yards.


00 buck. Shoot I can hit a garbage can lid at 100 yards. I should be good. Turn them dogs loose

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

500mike said:


> Wrong Inestein -your one upmanship post said 3:26 AM - !!
> 
> And I wear a $200+ dollar Sieko watch not a Timex ..
> 
> How bout this coyote wolf hybrid taken at 1250 yards --big man .... Put that in your pipe and smoke it .. Measly little 22-250 for all you big magnum men...:thumbup:


I own a $200 seiko. Shoot a .270wsm and people on here actually do like me. So you suck 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Brandon_SPC said:


> It helps if put your photo bucket in private


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dang-it ...:thumbup:

That was a typo - yeah ..


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> I own a $200 seiko. Shoot a .270wsm and people on here actually do like me. So you suck
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have PM's flooding in --people saying they DO-NOT LIKE YOU so try again !!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Thought you were leaving. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't rush me .


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> Bwahaha!!! Seriously?!?!? Got to be someone's alter ego on here. Please add me to "the list"...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The old double DD --you gonna get tight and post lies at 3:26 in the morning again - bet you will as long as your Momma ain't home .


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

This guy........


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Just funnin with you'all .


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't believe I watched the whole video!!!!!
mentally scarred


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

500mike said:


> Wrong Inestein -your one upmanship post said 3:26 AM - !!
> 
> And I wear a $200+ dollar Sieko watch not a Timex ..
> 
> How bout this coyote wolf hybrid taken at 1250 yards --big man .... Put that in your pipe and smoke it .. Measly little 22-250 for all you big magnum men...:thumbup:


Your wife loves us "magnum" men....


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

You want my boy to come over there and smack you -cause I'll get him sobered up and send him to lucedale ...

How big a boy are you ?

Skip that question I don't want to hear another magnum wise-crack .


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Trolls are like lost dogs. Don't feed them and they won't come back and stick around.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

So 243 it is. Thanks for a the input.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man I love this forum, really! 

Is don't know if you guys are a bunch if buddies messing with each other or if this is the online Jerry Springer show but you're a great read either way.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

gator7__5 ,

Your little girls will love a 243 now and a decade from now when they're teens , never handled or owned a tikka but they are spoken VERY highly of.
I've read on a few forums -question asked "best out of the box hunting rifle " ? Tikka usually wins in the replies.
What a great Dad -get the girls their first rifle before preschool .

Hey I want to apologize for these other guys trying to ruin your thread and get you to buy a 300RUM for a couple of little girls .
It seems they love to cause trouble and give bad advise all the while sitting behind their computer snickering and laughing...


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Tomslick66 said:


> Man I love this forum, really!
> 
> Is don't know if you guys are a bunch if buddies messing with each other or if this is the online Jerry Springer show but you're a great read either way.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I remember that cartoon when I was a kid I watched it every saturday -loved drinking beer smoking cigrits and watching cartoons . :thumbup: .
Ok gotta help get my boy in the house before the dew falls -he's passed out on the picnic table out back . Looked out there while ago and a chicken was pecking him on the head . :yes:


----------

